# Audi Wheels on VW CC's.



## byecruzer (Jan 6, 2015)

This may be a stupid question but here it goes anyway. I know the bolt pattern is the same with most Audi's and VW's but after taking my wheels off the other day to install rear mud flaps, the hubs are a bit strange and not exactly what I'm used to. Is it a general rule of thumb that so long as the bolt patterns are the same, Audi and VW can share wheels?

In case you're wondering I'm trying to get the black 18x8 A5 wheels on my 2011 CC Sport.

Danke


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

byecruzer said:


> This may be a stupid question but here it goes anyway. I know the bolt pattern is the same with most Audi's and VW's but after taking my wheels off the other day to install rear mud flaps, the hubs are a bit strange and not exactly what I'm used to. Is it a general rule of thumb that so long as the bolt patterns are the same, Audi and VW can share wheels?
> 
> In case you're wondering I'm trying to get the black 18x8 A5 wheels on my 2011 CC Sport.
> 
> Danke


you'll need another center ring (forgot the size) but any tire/wheel shop should be able to help you with that.
:beer:


----------



## byecruzer (Jan 6, 2015)

Ah ok, so basically something to match the diameter of the hub and the wheel? Makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## robjohns (Jul 26, 2005)

yes, you need hubcentric rings


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

66.6 to 57.1 in your case.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got Audi TTS wheels on my CC. They're 19x9 ET 52 and fit fine with front spacers. I don't have photos at the moment, but I'll take some and post them.

Note: some Audi wheels are 57.1, which means you wouldn't need the hub rings. Mine were 57.1, so it was a perfect match.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*wow*

I think I'm the only person that can't get these audi rims to fit my car. I purchased Peelers from a guy that has an S5. 19x9 with 255/35/19 and they were rubbing like you wouldn't believe. I have no suspension work done. I'm wondering what could help remedy this?


----------



## CT4000Q (Nov 24, 2014)

*Peelers on a CC?*



MKV06 said:


> I think I'm the only person that can't get these audi rims to fit my car. I purchased Peelers from a guy that has an S5. 19x9 with 255/35/19 and they were rubbing like you wouldn't believe. I have no suspension work done. I'm wondering what could help remedy this?


What's the offset on the Peelers (should be stamped on the wheel ie ET40 is a 40mm offset - meaning the center of the rim is 40 mm from the hub axis BTW ET40 is "stock" for the OEM wheels but 35-45s generally should work ok ). 9 inch rims are pretty wide - and running +2 on the CC would take a 235/35-19 tire not 255s. If they are rubbing on the inside you may be able to use a spacer to gain some clearance but if the tires are actually 255s you may want to go to 235s.


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

MKV06 said:


> I think I'm the only person that can't get these audi rims to fit my car. I purchased Peelers from a guy that has an S5. 19x9 with 255/35/19 and they were rubbing like you wouldn't believe. I have no suspension work done. I'm wondering what could help remedy this?


It's possible your Peelers are like my Audi TTS wheels; they must be ET 52 if you're having rubbing issues. My TTS wheels are 19x9 ET 52 and I'm running 255/35/19 all the way around. I don't have an issue with the rears, but had to throw on some spare 8mm spacers up in front to prevent rubbing.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm totally confused but hopefully in a good way. Don't wheel spacers move the wheels further out? Wouldn't that continue to give me rubbing issues?









The wheels poke out by a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just realized a huge mistake, thought they were 19x9 but actually 19x9.5 ET33 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

MKV06 said:


> Just realized a huge mistake, thought they were 19x9 but actually 19x9.5 ET33
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, that makes sense judging by your photos. Stock offset is ET 41, so you're running a lower offset meaning your wheels are going to poke out a little more than stock. My front wheels don't stick out like that, even with my spacers. I'm not sure about the rubbing issue. It's possible you're rubbing up against the strut? But yes, spacers would push your wheels out more towards the outside of the car and away from the strut.

Here are some good offset calculators to give you an idea of the difference with your new wheels:

http://www.willtheyfit.com/

http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I think they're rubbing against the outer wheel well because there was a fine line on the tire. I had the rims on for about 25-30 miles because I couldn't take the rubbing. Guess there's no solution 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Thib (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 19x 9 Savannah's with an ET of 33. If you are running a 235/35/19 you will need a -1.6 in the front and at least -2.5 in the rear (I have a Passat, not sure if the rear is much different). Depending on how wide the rim protector is on the tire will give you the final determination on rear camber. I had Goodyears and about 1/8 in. of the rim protector would rub. I just installed 225/40/19 this morning and now, NO Rub!! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sntnvwcc (Jan 22, 2016)

BanamexDF said:


> I've got Audi TTS wheels on my CC. They're 19x9 ET 52 and fit fine with front spacers. I don't have photos at the moment, but I'll take some and post them.
> 
> Note: some Audi wheels are 57.1, which means you wouldn't need the hub rings. Mine were 57.1, so it was a perfect match.


BanamexDF do you have any pics of your car with the Audi TTS wheels 19x9 ET52? I'm picking up Audi TTRS rotor arm wheel same size as yours tomorrow, I am a little concerned about the ET52 with a lowered car.


----------

